# سؤال حول القسمة في ال Plc



## jehad1961 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لدي طاولة عمل منزلقه لمنشار خشب ، عندما اقيس عدد النبضات الخارجة من المشفر حين ازاحة الجزء المتحرك من الطاولة لمسافة 1متر تكون عدد النبضات 980000 نبضة ,المطلوب ان اقسم الرقم ليصبح 1000 ملم ليتسنى للمستخدم التعامل مع لوحة التشغيل وتغير القيم داخل السجلات بالملمتر فلو قسمته على 1000 مثلا يصبح الناتج 980 وهذا لا ينفع 
ملاحظة : اعمل على PLC DELTA والصورة التالية هي نفس العملية ولكن على برنامج FATEK




بارك الله بكم


----------



## رائد نبيل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة لا أملك الخبرة في الموضوع لكن عل مشاركتي تعطيك ضوء

اجمع على الرقم 980000 ما يكمله ( 20000) لتحصل على الرقم 1000بعد القسمة

أعتقد هذه العملية لن تؤثر على العمل إذا طرحت و جمعت في الوقت المناسب


أو بإمكانك ( لا أعرف إن كان قابلا للتطبيق ) وضع جمله شرطية إذا كان ناتج القسمة في مجال Range معين يعطيك النتيجة 1000


----------



## jehad1961 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي نبيل ـ الصعوبة في ما تقول ان المطلوب ان يدخل المستخدم قيما وقياسات مختلفه من لوحة العمل فمثلا احيانا يحتاج قص قطع طول 250 mm واخرى 400 mm وهكذا ، سوف احاول ان اقسمه مره واضربه مرة اخرة برقم ما واعيد قسمته الى ان اصل للنتيجة ةاعتقد انني ساصل لنتيجه اقرب ما يكون فاذا كانت نسبة الخطأ 1بالالف اعتقد انها نتيجة معقولة ولكني اظن انه يوجد طرق اخرى اقصر واسهل 
السلام عليكم


----------



## omransaadeh (26 يناير 2011)

شرح عن طريقة برمجة analog من خلال software fatek 
وشكرا


----------

